# Another transmission filter question...



## characterboat (Jun 1, 2008)

So I am pretty sure that I don't want to take the chance on just cleaning my old transmission filter, but I am having trouble finding a new filter. I keep ordering filters for my RL4R01A tranny in my 90 hardbody 2.4 2wd and the inlet is too long and the indents on the top side don't line up. Anyway, the tranny is off of a junkyard truck but I never saw the actual truck, I am thinking maybe it is off of a newer truck since it is a lot lower milage, is there a way to run the serial number and find out when it was made? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I pretty much answered your question on this post in your other post. Anyway, from 90-97, all 4 cyl./2WD Nissan Hardbody A/T's used the same filter: Nissan P/N: 31728-48X01. I would recommend you refer to my answer in your other post for more info. It is also advised you use genuine Nissan ATF "Type D." Dexron/Mercon III will work, but "Type D" is the original Dexron formula and is slightly differant the Dexron III and, according to Nissan, is better at preventing valves from sticking in the valve body.


----------

